# Any questions?



## HEISENBERG (Oct 23, 2021)

Well, ask me here.


----------



## Jack

What has motivated you to make this forum?


----------



## HEISENBERG

Jack said:


> What has motivated you to make this forum?



JackWe plan to make money on advertising of DNM and chemical reagents.

With the receipt of funds in our budget, we will become even better. We plan to create:
- chemical and pharmacological studies of substances.
- reviews of laboratory equipment.
- video instructions for the synthesis of substances.
- reagent testing service (will be engaged in the purchase and testing of reagents)


----------



## Never to sleep

HEISENBERG said:


> We plan to make money on advertising of DNM and chemical reagents.
> 
> With the receipt of funds in our budget, we will become even better. We plan to create:
> - chemical and pharmacological studies of substances.
> ...



HEISENBERGNice to see you at least got a plan. Most forums like this just exist only to disappear later with no funding. Especially I like the idea of reagent testing. Most people can't buy spectrometers and can't imagine sending their samples to a public lab. I mean what if they found out it's drugs right?


----------



## Marra

how long will you keep the forum alive?


----------



## Grand Poobah

Will there be reagent resellers here? Methods of obtaining reagents without the DEA kicking the door in?


----------



## xxnxx

how to become a vendor here ?


----------



## HEISENBERG (Mar 16, 2022)

Marra said:


> how long will you keep the forum alive?



MarraIt will last forever


Grand Poobah said:


> Will there be reagent resellers here? Methods of obtaining reagents without the DEA kicking the door in?


Sellers will definitely be here.
Absolutely safe delivery methods do not exist. We must always be aware of the possible risks. Try to minimize them and have a legend that will be plausible.


xxnxx said:


> how to become a vendor here ?


http://chemforum.info/index.php?resources/





Post your products here. After that, our specialists will write to you, if the conversation is successful, then the goods will become publicly available.


----------



## xxnxx

HEISENBERG said:


> It will last forever
> 
> Sellers will definitely be here.
> Absolutely safe delivery methods do not exist. We must always be aware of the possible risks. Try to minimize them and have a legend that will be plausible.
> ...



HEISENBERGThanks man $


----------



## 4ept

Is it ok to write in Russian ? Maybe, now i am first member from russia, but we have nice (and very old) forum: https://hyperlab.info/


----------



## HEISENBERG

4ept said:


> Is it ok to write in Russian ? Maybe, now i am first member from russia, but we have nice (and very old) forum: https://hyperlab.info/



4eptIf you write in Russian, no one will understand you. 
You can publish some very valuable works from your forum for us. We would be glad to read it.


----------



## banister

Do we plan to be Rodhioum v.9?
@4ept, i like they way you come about. We are compiling data/content to share about LSD synthesis/studies current to July/2021.
We seek others in the path to share light. Contact us for possible funding derrived from The Church.


----------



## py3cat

Hello sir! What is your service? what can you do much for me?


----------



## chemistrykid67

HEISENBERG said:


> Well, ask me here.



HEISENBERGHello Mr. Heisenberg I am inquiring about the straight to base extraction of thcp. We have a method but I was wondering if you have any questions comments or concerns.


----------



## chemistrykid67

py3cat said:


> Hello sir! What is your service? what can you do much for me?



py3catHello I apologize about my last message but I am looking for anything on thc-p. My service is to basically surf the deep web for any information on thc-p.


----------



## chemistrykid67

chemistrykid67 said:


> Hello I apologize about my last message but I am looking for anything on thc-p. My service is to basically surf the deep web for any information on thc-p.



chemistrykid67If you have any questions or comments please let me know.


Thank you


----------



## HEISENBERG

chemistrykid67 said:


> Hello I apologize about my last message but I am looking for anything on thc-p. My service is to basically surf the deep web for any information on thc-p.



chemistrykid67To find any information, google it. Do you have specific questions?


----------



## madmoney69

Do you plan to add donation button on this site ?


----------



## HEISENBERG

madmoney69 said:


> Do you plan to add donation button on this site ?



madmoney69I doubt it will bring us any income.


----------



## sizofrexx

I want to access the rc section, you are a very good forum, thank you for giving us this opportunity


----------



## savantmic

Hi  
Nice to meet you all and thanks for sharing your knowledge with the rest.

Now. I'm in Romania and here the preference are : SARE (salt) PUDRA/SNOW 
I'm not a chimist but I know the pudra/snow has amfetamine. I know ow this A I was pulled over and tested. The result was positive to amphetamine.

So back to my question. 

1 can I buy the product and sale it here in Romania?
2 how much money I need to start my own production here. 

The demand is extremely high. Specially that police have done a lot of rides.


----------



## HEISENBERG (Oct 23, 2021)

Well, ask me here.


----------



## HEISENBERG (Feb 21, 2022)

savantmic said:


> Hi
> Nice to meet you all and thanks for sharing your knowledge with the rest.
> 
> Now. I'm in Romania and here the preference are : SARE (salt) PUDRA/SNOW
> ...



savantmicI created us a conversation. Check it out.


----------



## delkibrother

Hello WW 
I checked the forum, found some useful documents, however I still wonder if it would be okay to ask for a full instructions on making one particular "chemical"?

Really nice work. 
Have a great start of the week


----------



## HIGGS BOSSON

delkibrother said:


> Hello WW
> I checked the forum, found some useful documents, however I still wonder if it would be okay to ask for a full instructions on making one particular "chemical"?
> 
> Really nice work.
> Have a great start of the week



delkibrotherWhat substance are you interested in?


----------



## delkibrother

HIGGS BOSSON said:


> What substance are you interested in?



HIGGS BOSSON4-MMC, Mephedrone.


----------



## billy

hello , any videos please on methods direct from aoils , and are aoils and bmk the same thing please .


----------



## HEISENBERG

delkibrother said:


> 4-MMC, Mephedrone.



delkibrother
Pay attention to this section of the forum. There you will find several comprehensive publications with different routes to mephedrone synthesis.
If you still have questions, you can ask them in the corresponding threads or write private messages to our experts.


----------



## delkibrother

HEISENBERG said:


> Pay attention to this section of the forum. There you will find several comprehensive publications with different routes to mephedrone synthesis.
> If you still have questions, you can ask them in the corresponding threads or write private messages to our experts.



HEISENBERGThis is exactly what I was checking and going through those recipes. Thank you for the response. It is also nice that in case of questions I can write to experts a direct message. Thank you kindly and have a nice day


----------



## savantmic

HEISENBERG said:


> We plan to make money on advertising of DNM and chemical reagents.
> 
> The best and honest answer. Well done
> With the receipt of funds in our budget, we will become even better. We plan to create:
> ...



HEISENBERG


----------



## krazyhitg

hey create a cocaine forum!!!!


----------



## spaggydee

Any US sourcing for Acetophenone, Hexanophenone, Valerophenone and other similar ketones? 
Additional US sourcing for reagents?


----------



## PINTXPC88

I need to know how strong 7add cannabinoid..im familiar with 5cl.. comparing with 5cl which score 7add stands


----------



## taylor10

what are the reliable markets right now?


----------



## banister

Alphabay hands down. Staff is around the clock, so any issues will be answered quicker than any marketplace in the space currently. They have a nice roster of vetted vendors also which makes it a great place to get everything you need in one place.


----------



## wodanez

HEISENBERG said:


> Well, ask me here.



HEISENBERG
Found you guys two weeks ago and spent the last few days lurking - really impressed with the forum!

Do you (or anyone else on here) have recommendations for the simplest/most basic things to produce (especially from the perspective of acquiring reagents)? 

Not really looking for anything to sell - just a rogue ex-chemistry student . I've experimented with creating basic psychedelics in the past (Blue Lotus infused drinks, simple shroom extractions) but need something more complex to get my feet wet with.


----------



## HEISENBERG

wodanez said:


> Found you guys two weeks ago and spent the last few days lurking - really impressed with the forum!
> 
> Do you (or anyone else on here) have recommendations for the simplest/most basic things to produce (especially from the perspective of acquiring reagents)?
> 
> Not really looking for anything to sell - just a rogue ex-chemistry student . I've experimented with creating basic psychedelics in the past (Blue Lotus infused drinks, simple shroom extractions) but need something more complex to get my feet wet with.



wodanezOn acquiring reagents: https://chemforum.info/index.php?help/purchasing_chemicals/


----------



## ASheSChem

HEISENBERG said:


> On acquiring reagents: https://chemforum.info/index.php?help/purchasing_chemicals/



HEISENBERGthis system is secure for Europe central?


----------



## HEISENBERG

ASheSChem said:


> this system is secure for Europe central?



ASheSChem
It depends on what you are going to purchase. In any case, our specialists will choose the safest option available.


----------



## wodanez

HEISENBERG said:


> Well, ask me here.



HEISENBERGWould talking about the creation of legal psychoactives from widely available plant products be acceptable here?

I've experimented a lot with making completely legal concoctions from stuff like Blue Lotus Flower and certain types of Cacao - would love to share some of that if it's appropriate.


----------



## HEISENBERG

wodanez said:


> Would talking about the creation of legal psychoactives from widely available plant products be acceptable here?
> 
> I've experimented a lot with making completely legal concoctions from stuff like Blue Lotus Flower and certain types of Cacao - would love to share some of that if it's appropriate.



wodanezYes, of course.


----------



## 1don

how do you make MDMA from start to finish.


----------



## HEISENBERG (Oct 23, 2021)

Well, ask me here.


----------



## G.Patton (May 8, 2022)

1don said:


> how do you make MDMA from start to finish.



1donChoose synthesis way which is suitable for you here
Amphetamines (phenylethylamines)​


----------



## bigkush

HEISENBERG said:


> Well, ask me here.



HEISENBERGLooking for some jwh-018 sprayed on paper


----------



## fibinachi

was wondering if a sticky thread regarding links to other websites related to drugs would be helpful, especially if you cross advertise your forum on their site(bluelight and erowid immediately come to mind)

also, I would love to see a subsection set aside for reviewing vendors on here. If yall begin to include advertising for Darknet markets, a place to review them as well would also be useful.


----------



## woohoo

Oh no, whats happened?
I don't like this style, can i change it?


----------



## HEISENBERG

woohoo said:


> Oh no, whats happened?
> I don't like this style, can i change it?



woohooWhy don't you like it? It's quite comfortable, a matter of habit.


----------



## Fring

Hello Heisenberg, could you let me know what kind of security systems this forum has? i mean it keeps IP logs etc?


----------



## HEISENBERG

Fring said:


> Hello Heisenberg, could you let me know what kind of security systems this forum has? i mean it keeps IP logs etc?



Fring
We have disabled IP logging. Moreover, you can use the onion domain through a tor browser, you can safely upload images, as we automatically delete all metadata. Any messages in private messages are stored for only 30 days. You can use encrypted chats, no decrypting keys are stored on our servers either, once you confirm you have saved it.


----------



## HEISENBERG (Jun 2, 2022)

And yes, the forum works fine without JS. I see no reason to be wary of JS in 2k22, though.


----------



## Fring

HEISENBERG said:


> And yes, the forum works fine without JS. I see no reason to be wary of JS in 2k22 though.



HEISENBERGOK Sir , thats an important info... I will keep disabling JS anyway haha.... the more the security the best..


----------



## ACAB

HEISENBERG said:


> We have disabled IP logging.



HEISENBERGThat's a fine move by you, but are you also the hosters of the forum or just the operators who have rented in, is the server running in a virtual machine or as a standalone device. 
The background, maybe you don't log any data, but the hoster itself can do so and all servers running as a virtual machine can be fully logged as far as I know. Actually, I should not even get involved, I think you know what you are doing.


HEISENBERG said:


> I see no reason to be wary of JS in 2k22 though.


Even in 2022, many javascripts are still used to read browser data, to do the so-called fingerprinting to track you on the net. Since no third-party javascripts need to be reloaded here, the forum software and its operators must be fully trusted that such data is not read out to re-enable javascripts.


----------



## summer_child

Will there be a dark theme?


----------



## HEISENBERG

Pennywise said:


> Even in 2022, many javascripts are still used to read browser data, to do the so-called fingerprinting to track you on the net. Since no third-party javascripts need to be reloaded here, the forum software and its operators must be fully trusted that such data is not read out to re-enable javascripts.



PennywiseIn order to solve the network fingerprinting problem, you have to use a separate device to work. For example, I have a separate computer and an internet access point to go tor.
If you are in the drug business, it is not difficult to buy a laptop.


----------



## HEISENBERG

summer_child said:


> Will there be a dark theme?



summer_childWe are not planning to add


----------



## ACAB

HEISENBERG said:


> In order to solve the network fingerprinting problem, you have to use a separate device to work. For example, I have a separate computer and an internet access point to go tor.
> If you are in the drug business, it is not difficult to buy a laptop.



HEISENBERGOk, but that doesn't solve the problem of fingerprinting, you will be identified with this laptop as well and can be determined as always the same unique user. Thus, a profile can also be created, which may not conclude on your true person, because you are still anonymous, but they can track the fingerprint and look for mistakes that you make, to expose you then maybe. If disabling javascript makes you untraceable because 10,000 laptops and PCs have the same torproject fingerprint, that's a big difference. You can't be tracked then. I hope I have expressed myself well.


HEISENBERG said:


> We are not planning to add


But that is a pity


----------



## T0R

*It isn’t just dangerous to enable JavaScript enabled on the dark web, it’s dangerous anywhere. 
JavaScript can be used to deanonymize users through exploits and malware.
Because of this, it’s recommended to keep JavaScript disabled if anonymity and security is important to you. 
Same goes for Flash, and even CSS to a lesser extent… though disabling CSS would probably break pretty much any webpage.

also the site is not working anymore if javascript is disable. 
you can not read private messages and also you can not watch videos . 
this is a serious security problem
NEVER USE JAVA IF YOU DO SOMETHING PRIVATE BECOUSE IT IS NOT PRIVATE WHEN YOU USE IT*


----------



## HEISENBERG

Saul said:


> *It isn’t just dangerous to enable JavaScript enabled on the dark web, it’s dangerous anywhere.
> JavaScript can be used to deanonymize users through exploits and malware.
> Because of this, it’s recommended to keep JavaScript disabled if anonymity and security is important to you.
> Same goes for Flash, and even CSS to a lesser extent… though disabling CSS would probably break pretty much any webpage.
> ...



SaulThe only thing that doesn't work on our site without javascript is watching videos, otherwise all functions can be used.


----------



## T0R

HEISENBERG said:


> The only thing that doesn't work on our site without javascript is watching videos, otherwise all functions can be used.



HEISENBERG
if you have time can you sent me a private message plz ?


----------



## HEISENBERG

Saul said:


> if you have time can you sent me a private message plz ?



SaulOkay


----------



## T0R

HEISENBERG said:


> Okay



HEISENBERG
it work without javascript thx


----------



## HEISENBERG

With all that being said today, I want to point out that we understand that most of the audience is interested in working without JS. So we're going to try our best to make using the site without JS as productive as possible. But you have to understand that when you're balancing working with and without JS, you're balancing the past and the present.


----------



## HEISENBERG (Oct 23, 2021)

Well, ask me here.


----------



## ralralro (Jun 13, 2022)

HI!,
I have some pills.
ingredient : pseudoephedrine, triprolidine hydrochloride hydrate

I want to learn how to extract only pseudoephedrine


----------



## MrSung

Hey how do we send private messages?, i cant see any buttons for PM.


----------



## ASheSChem

MrSung said:


> Hey how do we send private messages?, i cant see any buttons for PM.



MrSung put your mouse on the name and start a conversation 






or click on the letter logo on the right top; and start a new conversation


----------



## TheWaterman

HEISENBERG said:


> Well, ask me here.



HEISENBERGI have been researching and many places say that power form of GBL or 96-48-0 is not possible. GHB yes but not GBL yet China is advertising this. Is this possible or not they supposedly have a published process but if they do I couldn’t find it? Anybody help with a for sure source or a person who can stealth my stuff from Eastern Europe ? They will make allot of money.


----------



## TheWaterman

TheWaterman said:


> I have been researching and many places say that power form of GBL or 96-48-0 is not possible. GHB yes but not GBL yet China is advertising this. Is this possible or not they supposedly have a published process but if they do I couldn’t find it? Anybody help with a for sure source or a person who can stealth my stuff from Eastern Europe ? They will make allot of money.



TheWatermanSorry powder form.


----------



## plancklong

HEISENBERG said:


> Well, ask me here.



HEISENBERG1) What's a "sticky" thread?
2) Is there a thread or post here that goes into detail on how to successfully obtain chemicals advertised through vendors on this site? I ordered from one of them, paid money, and never saw the item. I even asked for a tracking number and my query was never answered.


----------



## HEISENBERG

plancklong said:


> 1) What's a "sticky" thread?



plancklongHere is an example of topics like this (they always go above all the others):





plancklong said:


> 2) Is there a thread or post here that goes into detail on how to successfully obtain chemicals advertised through vendors on this site? I ordered from one of them, paid money, and never saw the item. I even asked for a tracking number and my query was never answered.


Who did you order from? We only add verified sellers to the listing, but if they no longer are, we remove them from the listing. You can always use the escrow service. True, not all sellers are represented on the forum, so this is not always possible.


----------



## MrSung

ASheSChem said:


> put your mouse on the name and start a conversation
> 
> View attachment 5914
> 
> or click on the letter logo on the right top; and start a new conversation



ASheSChem
Thx for the response Admin H.


----------



## TheWaterman

HEISENBERG said:


> Well, ask me here.



HEISENBERGSir could you tell me if there is a solvent or another chemical that looks enough like GBL that I could ship labeled as such and have it hold up in a situation where someone looks at it or smells it.I’m trying to ship from Eastern Europe what could I disguise it as. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TheWaterman

HEISENBERG said:


> Well, ask me here.



HEISENBERGDo you think this girls idea about turning Gabba into GBL is feasible on a large scale. Does it even work? 3rdly I have been approached with offers of desicated GBLand I was under the impression that this was not even possible with GBL, Last but not least I believe the new guy in the Neon47 group to be Tom chemical. Did you read my offer of creating a large amount of funds for some GBL. I thought maybe you could make 2 barrels full and we send by ship?


----------



## SD850IS

I am new here...Can you tell me where I can locate amyl bromide, from the synthetic video, it appears to be a liquid.
I have been searching diligently, but I can not seem to locate it. Your help will be truly appreciated. I am in the United States.


----------



## wannabeechemist

HEISENBERG

How did you find/recruit experts? I mean, its astonishing how knowledge they are. How do you keep them engaged to answer basic questions and spoon feed people which give nothing in return?


----------



## HEISENBERG

wannabeechemist said:


> HEISENBERG
> 
> How did you find/recruit experts? I mean, its astonishing how knowledge they are. How do you keep them engaged to answer basic questions and spoon feed people which give nothing in return?



wannabeechemistWe do what we love. It doesn't weigh on us. It's almost downshifting.


----------



## systemd

Hello,

I am pretty sure that there was a list of reliable shop to buy finish product such as 3mmc, 4mmc and cannabinoid such as 5cl-cladba.
But I cannot find the shops anymore.
Can anyone help?


----------



## sizofrexx

* I want to access the RC section I've been active on the forum for a long time thanks*


----------



## ASheSChem

sizofrexx said:


> * I want to access the RC section I've been active on the forum for a long time thanks*



sizofrexx


----------



## csigger

D-Lysergic acid methyl ester is psychoactive?


----------



## banister

The methyl chain makes me shy away.
Did you source it somewhere?


----------



## csigger

Someone is selling it here. If it can be consumed by itself, I would buy it.


----------



## banister

I was just scopping out the new chems out there.
There is more than a handful now.
They are highlighted in red bold letters if you want to scourge yourself.
Didn't even know Tolazoline existed!
Tolazoline
Tolazoline is a non-selective competitive α-adrenergic receptor antagonist. It is a vasodilator that is used to treat spasms of peripheral blood vessels. It has also been used successfully as an antidote to reverse the severe peripheral vasoconstriction which can occur as a result of overdose with certain 5-HT2A agonist drugs such as 25I-NBOMe, DOB and Bromodragonfly. It is however most commonly used in veterinary medicine, to reverse xylazine-induced sedation.


----------



## HEISENBERG (Oct 23, 2021)

Well, ask me here.


----------



## HEISENBERG

Jack said:


> What has motivated you to make this forum?



JackWe plan to make money on advertising of DNM and chemical reagents.

With the receipt of funds in our budget, we will become even better. We plan to create:
- chemical and pharmacological studies of substances.
- reviews of laboratory equipment.
- video instructions for the synthesis of substances.
- reagent testing service (will be engaged in the purchase and testing of reagents)


----------



## Never to sleep

HEISENBERG said:


> We plan to make money on advertising of DNM and chemical reagents.
> 
> With the receipt of funds in our budget, we will become even better. We plan to create:
> - chemical and pharmacological studies of substances.
> ...



HEISENBERGNice to see you at least got a plan. Most forums like this just exist only to disappear later with no funding. Especially I like the idea of reagent testing. Most people can't buy spectrometers and can't imagine sending their samples to a public lab. I mean what if they found out it's drugs right?


----------



## banister (Nov 30, 2022)

This should have been something sold next to the product at all outpost for these rare misunderstood gems. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tolazoline [clearnet link WARNING!!!]
http://dj2tbh2nqfxyfmvq33cjmhuw7nb6am7thzd3zsjvizeqf374fixbrxyd.onion/wiki/Tolazoline [Wikiless, Wikipedia as a hidden service, enjoy!]


----------



## IcarusProjectNL

Hi everyone, i'm new to this forum and i was wondering if somebody could help me out with a liquid PMK synthesis (cas 28578-16-7)


----------



## Stefanie22

hello, what is the best way to consume MDMA crystals so that there is an immediate effect. What about the dosage?


----------



## Evilcarrot2

I was going to start a new thread but thought I'd start here 1st.
How do I prepare acetone enolate from aceton+K tert-butoxide is it just equimolar amounts reacted anhydrously?


----------



## david arrow

Can anyone tell me which tablet contains ephedrine that is available in India


----------



## cockysavage

how to make methylamine solution from methylamine hcl ？should i just dissolve it in water？


----------



## Muktika

Hello. Didn't find any information about 3,4,5-trimethoxy-phenyl-nitrostyrene, can you elaborate
3,4,5-trimethoxy-phenyl-nitrostyrene is:

3,4,5-Trimethoxy-beta-nitrostyrene or
3,4,5-Trimethoxyphenyl-2-nitroethane
Thanks to


----------



## HIGGS BOSSON

Muktika said:


> Hello. Didn't find any information about 3,4,5-trimethoxy-phenyl-nitrostyrene, can you elaborate
> 3,4,5-trimethoxy-phenyl-nitrostyrene is:
> 
> 3,4,5-Trimethoxy-beta-nitrostyrene or
> ...



Muktika*CAS No.* 6316-70-7 *Chemical Name: * 1-(3,4,5-TRIMETHOXYPHENYL)-2-NITROETHENE 
*Synonyms: * 
3,4,5-TRIMETHOXYNITROSTYRENE;
β-Nitro-3,4,5-trimethoxystyrene;
BETA-NITRO-3,4,5-TRIMETHOXYSTYRENE;
3,4,5-Trimethyl-.beta.-nitrostyrene;
1,2,3-trimethoxy-5-(2-nitrovinyl)benzene;
1-(3,4,5-TRIMETHOXYPHENYL)-2-NITROETHENE;
3,4,5-TRIMETHOXY-BETA-NITROSTYRENE;
1,2,3-Trimethoxy-5-(2-nitroethenyl)benzene


----------



## Muktika

HIGGS BOSSON said:


> *CAS No.* 6316-70-7 *Chemical Name: * 1-(3,4,5-TRIMETHOXYPHENYL)-2-NITROETHENE
> *Synonyms: *
> 3,4,5-TRIMETHOXYNITROSTYRENE;
> β-Nitro-3,4,5-trimethoxystyrene;
> ...



HIGGS BOSSONa good thing! thank you very much!


----------



## Wasel

Hello, i saw you posted many videos on public YouTube ,- do you have any concerns public youtube videos will bring attention to this site and undermine security integrity ?


----------



## HEISENBERG

Wasel said:


> Hello, i saw you posted many videos on public YouTube ,- do you have any concerns public youtube videos will bring attention to this site and undermine security integrity ?



WaselOur goal is precisely to draw attention to the site


----------



## CrystalBee

I have one guestion,how to send parcels in europe,anonymosly,without meeting a courier?


----------



## pseudorando

Is the ability to edit and-or delete posts available via membership upgrades?


----------



## HEISENBERG

pseudorando said:


> Is the ability to edit and-or delete posts available via membership upgrades?



pseudorandoNo


----------



## HEISENBERG

pseudorando said:


> Is the ability to edit and-or delete posts available via membership upgrades?



pseudorandoNo


----------



## Never to sleep

How do you manage website hosting? The clearnet version of the website has a .com domain. Sounds like a hassle dealing with law enforcement shutting forums like this down by the day. Look at how Rhodium went out due to "hosting issues" (yeah right). By the way it's nice that the forum also has an .onion domain as well.

Are you planning on making a version of the forum that does not require JavaScript? Running scripts within the Tor Browser might be used by law enforcement to track down Tor users.


----------



## Jox

HEISENBERG said:


> Well, ask me here.



HEISENBERGCould you make some nice post about morphine extraction from poppy straw? Would make a nice informational video for sure.


----------



## Heisenberg5994 (Jan 4, 2023)

HEISENBERG said:


> Well, ask me here.



HEISENBERGI'm looking to shop and new here, point me in the right direction?


----------



## HEISENBERG (Jan 4, 2023)

Heisenberg5994 said:


> I'm looking to shop and new here, point me in the right direction?



Heisenberg5994





BB Market







bbgate.com






https://bbgate.com/p-escrow/







Escrow







bbgate.com


----------



## Heisenberg5994 (Jan 4, 2023)

HEISENBERG said:


> BB Market
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HEISENBERGThank you


----------



## HEISENBERG (Oct 23, 2021)

Well, ask me here.


----------



## Heisenberg5994 (Jan 4, 2023)

HEISENBERG said:


> Well, ask me here.



HEISENBERGI'm looking to shop and new here, point me in the right direction?


----------



## HEISENBERG (Jan 4, 2023)

Heisenberg5994 said:


> I'm looking to shop and new here, point me in the right direction?



Heisenberg5994





BB Market







bbgate.com






https://bbgate.com/p-escrow/







Escrow







bbgate.com


----------



## Heisenberg5994 (Jan 4, 2023)

HEISENBERG said:


> BB Market
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HEISENBERGThank you


----------



## hello1321

Hi @Heisenberg. Regarding your comment on your future plans for the forum (pharmacological studies), I would love to assist. I used to be the director of R&D for a pharma company with a DEA schedule 1& 3 research and manufacturing license. I developed drug delivery systems and have various patents with respect to utilizing ketamine, LSD, psilocin and DMT as the API for transdermal patches and sustained release transmucosal studies. I have gathered a substantial amount of in-vitro permeation studies for the delivery systems using fresh abdominal human skin and a semi-automatic permeation instrument.

I know which adhesive systems to use, backing film and release liners for the patches and we could utilize the IP I developed for a novel lozenge formulation. I have also found ways to stabilize psilocin snd d-LSD/racemic within the adhesive solutions. Let me know and I would be open to share my knowledge.


----------



## tucoXxX

HEISENBERG said:


> Well, ask me here.



HEISENBERGGood afternoon ! I want to try p2np making a-oil. I am now ordering laboratory equipment. My question is, would the cooling and heating device continuously work together with the reactor? Chinese people ask before buying, unfortunately I don't know the answer. thank you for your help. there will be help starting an experiment, but before that I have to buy everything


----------



## G.Patton

tucoXxX said:


> Good afternoon ! I want to try p2np making a-oil. I am now ordering laboratory equipment. My question is, would the cooling and heating device continuously work together with the reactor? Chinese people ask before buying, unfortunately I don't know the answer. thank you for your help. there will be help starting an experiment, but before that I have to buy everything



tucoXxX


> I want to try p2np making a-oil. I am now ordering laboratory equipment. My question is, would the cooling and heating device continuously work together with the reactor?


Hi, it worth to ask in appropriate topic. I mean there are several p2np=>amphetamine synthesis ways. We can't answer without such information.


----------



## kızılkos

H2SO4+hcl reaksiyonundan nasıl hidroklorik gaz üretebilirim. detaylı anlatabilirmisin.


----------



## kızılkos

kızılkos said:


> H2SO4+hcl reaksiyonundan nasıl hidroklorik gaz üretebilirim. detaylı anlatabilirmisin.



kızılkostamam erowid'de buldum


----------



## G.Patton

kızılkos said:


> H2SO4+hcl reaksiyonundan nasıl hidroklorik gaz üretebilirim. detaylı anlatabilirmisin.



kızılkosHello, use English language in public messages according with BB forum *rules*. Further messages in other languages will be deleted.


----------



## kızılkos

G.Patton said:


> Hello, use English language in public messages according with BB forum *rules*. Further messages in other languages will be deleted.



G.Pattonsory .ok


----------



## darkwzz

merhaba en basit şekilde meth üretebileceğim malzemeler ve yapılışını açıklayabilirmisiniz


----------



## G.Patton

darkwzz said:


> merhaba en basit şekilde meth üretebileceğim malzemeler ve yapılışını açıklayabilirmisiniz



darkwzzHello, use English language in public messages according with BB forum *rules*. Further messages in other languages will be deleted.


----------



## kızılkos

Can dogs that smell meth smell p2p? are they trained in it?


----------



## G.Patton

kızılkos said:


> Can dogs that smell meth smell p2p? are they trained in it?



kızılkosThey can find some drugs, not sure about reagents. They can also fees strong chemical smells and bark there.


----------



## tucoXxX

If anyone knows the process of making A-oil, please send it to me, I would like to learn and make magic. Please send this process from P2NP with NaBH4/CuCl2. thank you very much


----------



## G.Patton

tucoXxX said:


> If anyone knows the process of making A-oil, please send it to me, I would like to learn and make magic. Please send this process from P2NP with NaBH4/CuCl2. thank you very much



tucoXxXHello again, have you try to read some topics in Amphetamines (phenylethylamines) section???


----------



## tucoXxX

yes, I really got into it. honestly, I only found one whose end product is amf paste. I want to make almost 1L of high-quality A-oil.


----------

